# Apologetics



## StriperAddict (Oct 27, 2010)

I've brought up Scripture or "Biblical Mathematics" before, especially the work of Ivan Panin. Here are some sites with very interesting information. 

Bible Numerics 
The Number Seven 
*God is A Mathematician* 



*"Dr. Panin determined that Scripture and only Scripture has this numeric "signature of Divinity" within it." *
*and...*
*Panin issued a challenge throughout leading newspapers of the world asking for a natural explanation or rebuttal of the facts. Not a single person accepted.  (*Anyone up for it? *)*



> "Dr. Panin actively sought men whose academic credentials would qualify them to serve as his critics, but few even bothered to respond and those who did offered no rebuttal whatever. To this day, no one has come forward with any substantive rebuttal arguments and if any were possible, we feel that Satan would have rolled them out long before now! For that reason we are constrained to *re-issue the challenge* made by Dr. Panin three quarters of a century ago."


 


For more information and books by Ivan Panin:
*The Works of Ivan Panin *<?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 27, 2010)

hahahahahhahahahahha


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 27, 2010)

Quote:
"Dr. Panin actively sought men whose academic credentials would qualify them to serve as his critics, but few even bothered to respond and those who did offered no rebuttal whatever. To this day, no one has come forward with any substantive rebuttal arguments and if any were possible, we feel that Satan would have rolled them out long before now! For that reason we are constrained to re-issue the challenge made by Dr. Panin three quarters of a century ago."


Perhaps Satan thinks this kind of thing is exactly what he needs.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 28, 2010)

If you choose to check the sites, you might be amazed at what you'll find.  Panin's own mathematical research convinced him, an athesit at the start, that the bible could not have been knit together by the craft of man.  It's ultimate message found him, after he had found the validity of scripture.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 28, 2010)

Achilles Return said:


> hahahahahhahahahahha



Hater's gotta hate.  Try some substantive remarks.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 28, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> If you choose to check the sites, you might be amazed at what you'll find.  Panin's own mathematical research convinced him, an athesit at the start, that the bible could not have been knit together by the craft of man.  It's ultimate message found him, after he had found the validity of scripture.



It's a natural pairing to me: the Bible and numerology.  I think people should revive the ritual of burnt offerings and the reading of entrails to reveal God's message.  I would watch that on Sunday morning TV.  Might even go see it in person once or twice.


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 28, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> I've brought up Scripture or "Biblical Mathematics" before, especially the work of Ivan Panin. Here are some sites with very interesting information.
> 
> Bible Numerics
> The Number Seven
> ...



At the top right of this post it says you're from "North GA" - 7 letters.  OMG!

Your join date?  Nov 2005 - again... 7 letters.  *gasp*

"The Number Seven" has exactly 14 letters, or 7 x 2.  This is getting scary.

StriperAddict - S is the 19th letter of the alphabet.  If you continue on through your name, adding up the corresponding numbers it totals 123.  If you subtract 19 for the first letter and add 1 for the capitalized A, it comes to 105 - or 7 x 15.  

This is just too much coincidence... you must be the second coming!


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 28, 2010)

and you were comment #7 but no body cares


----------



## davidstaples (Oct 28, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> and you were comment #7 but no body cares



The Flying Spaghetti Monster does.


----------



## ted_BSR (Oct 29, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> and you were comment #7 but no body cares



Maybe that is important!

The problem with math is that we control all the givens.  It is merely a language that was invented by man.


----------

